# The wifes tank



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

So I decided to build a saltwater tank for my wife because she can't put lots of the stuff she wants in my sps tank or my fowlr tank

I started by buying a rimless 45g bowfront that I got for cheep because it has a broken center brace. Today I drilled it and started putting overflows in it















I'm not sure what's happening as far as livestock but I plan to build a glass canopy with 4 t5 ho in it and painting the inside black then silver for reflection, plan being the key word because I don't know if I'm capable of doing it because of the curved glass.

The returns will be loc lines plumbed through a glass tab with a hole sticking up on the back of the tank because I ran out of small bulkheads and I'm trying to do this whole build by only using stuff I have laying around my shop ( except the tank itself as I bought it for 20$)

For the sump I'm doing a 20g sump I had and using glass tops on it drilled for plumbing to minimize evaporation.









Ignore the media... It was used for fresh wate


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, your wife is lucky! That looks like quite the project. I hope that you post some photos when you've finished.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Here's a pic of it up and running, I'm changing the cf to an attinic and going to be running the halide soon










Livestock: 
Pair of clowns
Dragon wrasse
Scooter
Damsel
Bubble tip anemone
Bunch of hermit crabs


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

Looks great.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

still have to put a black background on it, add sps once i find some, and put a skimmer on it, im also thinking of switching to a 14000k bulb in mh

going to be running a remora hob skimmer running off of the sump
atm there is a amphipod explosion so the scooter is loving it


----------



## fishgal (Jul 20, 2011)

did you buy that tank off of CL from a guy in maple ridge by chance.....

if so I wanted that....

oh well, decided to go with a 40 gallon breeder instead.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Bought it from a store it had a broken center brace


----------

